# Monica?



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :rollin:

huntin1


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :beer:


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

ohh man.. uke: ...that pathetic dog is giving chocolate labs a bad name!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I am surprised Hilary isn't on the dog!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Monica Indeed!

:thumb:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

It's most likly a cadaver dog 8)


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

ABBK, I do believe that's the first thing you ever posted that was funny _and_ made sense! :wink: Burl


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Lmao.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


>


Age old question.....whos pe**er is bigger? 8) Don't tell me you have'nt had those discussions MT among your huntin' buddies on a Friday night after a couple of cocktails?? :wink:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nothing like a little show and..............


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

:toofunny: :rollin:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

"Just a tip, just for a second, just to see how it feels"


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

*"I can imagine someone like Osama bin Ladden understanding the joy of Chanukah." -George W. Bush *


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Mt, gets an "A" in finger painting! :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I got your finger painting right here.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Now those last 2 Mt can't be real.....Are they??


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

No editing done to the second picture save for the heart. George W. Bush really did give the Saudi Arabian prince a peck on the lips on their first date. He is old fashioned.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> No editing done to the second picture save for the heart. George W. Bush really did give the Saudi Arabian prince a peck on the lips on their first date. He is old fashioned.


Your jealous! :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Naw, I couldn't break up a cute couple like that.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> No editing done to the second picture save for the heart. George W. Bush really did give the Saudi Arabian prince a peck on the lips on their first date. He is old fashioned.


Whatever it takes for an extra million barrels a day!! Gotta keep my gas guzzling Suburban rollin'!! 8)


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Whatever it takes for an extra million barrels a day!! Gotta keep my gas guzzling Suburban rollin'!!


There is a cost associated there that is much greater than Bush's reputation.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

MT can't have drinks after hunting one because he is not old enough.. and two it is my suspicion he doesn't hunt


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Come on now :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

from that pic bush probably knows what over the barrel means, is he just a high priced whore or what????


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

:lol: :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:rollin: :beer:


----------

